# B14 and N15 suspension



## squeezinSE (Nov 15, 2002)

So, was it ever determined if these were the same?

If I order N15 coilovers for my B14 is there anything I need to take into consideration with regards to spring rates or dampening?

Just curious.

mattB.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

I'm about 90% sure the N15 suspension does in fact work on the B14. I remember there was a product out there for the B14 (I think coilovers or a certain type of spring) and I remember the list said N15.


----------



## PatScottAKA99XE (Apr 30, 2002)

The only thing I would take notice of is if the JN15 suspension is for a car like the VZ-R hatch back. If it is then the front to rear spring rate ratio will not be correct for you car. For example:
Tein HA Coilovers for JN15 VZ-R have a way different rear rate and the same( I think) front rate as the Tein SS coilovers for our B14s.


----------



## squeezinSE (Nov 15, 2002)

So you could just specify a new spring rate for the rear and be fine?

Thanks


----------



## PatScottAKA99XE (Apr 30, 2002)

Yeah, I belive Tein will let you do that. I was looking at the Tein HA kit and almost ordered it, but I heard news of the SS release in the states and went that way instead.


----------



## nismo-vzr (Sep 14, 2003)

PatScottAKA99XE said:


> The only thing I would take notice of is if the JN15 suspension is for a car like the VZ-R hatch back. If it is then the front to rear spring rate ratio will not be correct for you car. For example:
> Tein HA Coilovers for JN15 VZ-R have a way different rear rate and the same( I think) front rate as the Tein SS coilovers for our B14s.


JN15 and B-14 suspensions are the same. 100% sure. 
This is what I have long before Tein decided to sell it here in the US. I have no problems at all since I bought back in '99. 
Type HA is a track suspension. 7kgmm front, 6kgmm rear. 24 adjustments front 22 for the rear with tender springs and camber plates front, aluminum strut plate rear. 
Type SS is the way to go. I've driven a B-14 that has a 6 front and 5kgmm rear with 16 adjustments all around. I'll say it's best set-up for our cars. Specially for the street. It feels like riding in a BMW M3(depending on the settings). I'm pretty sure it will perform well on the track too since you will be able to use all 16 adjustments. This, plus axle bending will be a kick ass street/strip set-up.
On the HA, I have it on 12 and 11 or 11and 10 settings on the street(firm/very controled ride). On the track, I can only take it to 16 and 15 on a 195/55/15 dunlop D01J tires. Anything higher can cause a spin or off track.


----------

